

Ask HN: Is Linode Performance Terrible for Anyone Else Today? - eplanit

...or is it just me?  Even their website/dashboard is barely usable.<p>Corrected: s/barely/simply not/
======
LeBlanc
Everything is working fine for my linode. Dashboard is responsive and my web
app is fast as ever. I'm on the California server cluster though. It may be
location specific.

------
eduardo_f
I have one in Atlanta and another in Fremont, both working perfectly.
Dashboard is fine too.

------
caker
Submit a ticket and we'll help you out.

~~~
eplanit
All fine now on all my 'nodes. Thanks (to all)!

